# London Underground Explosion 15 Sep 2017



## jollyjacktar (15 Sep 2017)

Perhaps a misfire IED?  Full story, photos and video at link below.



> U.K. police respond to fire in London underground, police treating as 'terrorist incident'
> 18 people taken to hospital, exact cause of fire remains unconfirmed
> 
> Thomson Reuters
> ...


----------



## NavalMoose (15 Sep 2017)

The London Mayor will just say it's part of living in a big city


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Sep 2017)

Update, now police say it was a bomb which didn't function properly and another attack is expected imminently.  A search is on for whomever placed the first device.  Full story, photos etc at story link below.



> U.K. raises threat level to 'critical', another attack could be imminent
> Search underway after London train bombing that injured 29
> The Associated Press
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Sep 2017)

I bet the UK internet police are gearing up to go take down anyone suggesting it could be Islamic terrorists.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Sep 2017)

If the Lord Mayor of London had his way, no doubt.  That thing doesn't exist in his world.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Sep 2017)

A few developments ...

_*"Suspect Arrested in London Subway Attack Claimed by ISIS"*_ (AP)
_*"Teen suspect arrested in London Underground attack"*_ (Al Jazeera English)
_*"Police arrest man at Dover port, search house in London bomb manhunt"*_ (Reuters)
_*"Parsons Green: Armed police search house over Tube bombing"*_ (BBC)
Latest Metro Police statement attached, as well as the ISIS claim to the attack (source) and a little something a cartoonist has sent out there as a response to the attack (source).


----------



## mariomike (16 Sep 2017)

Is it just me, or does that second diagram look like a ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Sep 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does that second diagram look like a ....


I don't think it's just you - and I think that's exactly the message meaning to be sent to bad guys  ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Sep 2017)

U.K. police charge 18-year-old with attempted murder in London transit bombing
Ahmed Hassan is accused of planting homemade bomb that partly detonated, wounding 30

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/world/london-tube-subway-bombing-charge-attempted-murder-1.4301962


----------

